# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  کارنکردن گزینه Getit

## ariopax

سلام به همه ی دوستان 
من دلفی XE8 رو نصب کردم ولی گزینه Tools /Getit با وجود اینکه دلفی کرک شده هستش کارنمیکنه .
(این گزینه رو برای بروز رسانی بسته های اندروید میخوام )
راهنمائی لطفا .

----------

